
Ask HN: Are there any summer intern/full-time job for communication PhD student? - yzh
My wife is graduating as a inter-personal communication majored PhD student. Her site is here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wenjingpan.github.io
She has done top-tier research and also projects related to Facebook UX as well as online news credibility. She also has strong statistical analysis and experimental design skills. However, under the current environment, it seems that she has to study a CS related degree to find an industrial job. I just want to help and ask all kind hacker friends here what are some relevant jobs&#x2F;internships that she (a communication majored student) can consider applying? Thank you!
======
matt_the_bass
Does she want to do data analysis with programming?

~~~
yzh
Yes I believe so, as she is currently learning python and data analysis.

